# ot-gussing game



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

i got this from the raptors forms and so i desided to post it here.

rules- i'll thimk of a player
you ask yes or no qustions 
if you think you know it put down the players name if 
i said correct it would be you turn to think of the player
the winner thinks of there own player and it contues...
the player must be a basketball player playing in the nba

lets begin

don't forget only yes or no quistions


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Does he play for an Eastern Conference team?

Does he play for a playoff team


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Does he play for an Eastern Conference team?
> 
> Does he play for a playoff team


yes and yes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Did his team make it past the first round?

Did he start for a majority of the games?

Did his team make it past the second round


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Did his team make it past the first round?
> 
> Did he start for a majority of the games?
> 
> Did his team make it past the second round


yes no yes


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

for now on only one quistion per post


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Did he play for Miami?

Is he over 6'7?

Is he under 28?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Did he play for Miami?
> 
> Is he over 6'7?
> 
> Is he under 28?


only one quistion per post plez

i'll answer 

[only one is he under] 28 yes


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Is it Haslem?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

did his team get to the finals


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> Is it Haslem?


no the player dud not start all season theres a tip


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

Seed said:


> did his team get to the finals



no


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is he a guard?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Is he a guard?


yes


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Are his initials CD?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Are his initials CD?


you go it


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

brain_less said:


> you go it


Carlos Delfino. :banana: 

What's the game - is it my turn? :angel:


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Carlos Delfino. :banana:
> 
> What's the game - is it my turn? :angel:


yes now you think of a player


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

brain_less said:


> yes now you think of a player


The rules are *active* NBA player, yes?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> The rules are *active* NBA player, yes?


yes active nba player


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Another guessing game*

"I" was not born in the USA.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> "I" was not born in the USA.


is your player in the western confrence


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

brain_less said:


> is your player in the western confrence


No.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> No.



is he in the atlantic devision


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Guess again*



brain_less said:


> is he in the atlantic devision


No.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> No.


did his team make the playoffs


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> did his team make the playoffs


No.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> No.


now does he play for orlando


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> now does he play for orlando


No.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> No.


does he play for atlanta


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> does he play for atlanta


Yes.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> Yes.


is his name estista batista


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> is his name estista batista


Technically, no.

I've got Esteban Batista. :clown:


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> Technically, no.
> 
> I've got Esteban Batista. :clown:


did i get it right though


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> did i get it right though


Ok - you're up (I guess).


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> Ok - you're up (I guess).


for now on everyone gets only 5 turns it is just so everyone gets a turn any way

i was in the 1997 nba draft


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> i was in the 1997 nba draft


(Sorry) Are you African-American?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> (Sorry) Are you African-American?


yes

what you appoligise for anyway


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Guess again*



brain_less said:


> yes
> 
> what you appoligise for anyway


Tim Duncan ?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*

Is it Tracy McGrady?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



M F F L said:


> Is it Tracy McGrady?


no


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Guess again*



bray1967 said:


> Tim Duncan ?


no


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Adonal Foyle


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

has he ever been an all-star?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Adonal Foyle



correct your turn stackattack


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Random guesses FTW

Okay, uh, I was in the 2004 NBA Draft Class.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Random guesses FTW
> 
> Okay, uh, I was in the 2004 NBA Draft Class.


is he in the west


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Was he a top 3 pick?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

was he drafted out of college?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

is he in the south east division


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No. no. and no.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is he 7-5 ? :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol no


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

When drafted, was he listed as under 200 lbs?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't know about when he was drafted, but as of now, no.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is he a guard?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No.


6-9 or taller ?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I was in the 2004 NBA Draft Class.


Was the player drafted by the NBA in 2004?


----------

